# Would my Betta attack my Corydoras?



## MommaCita (Nov 21, 2015)

He became ill a week ago...I have been checking on him...last couple of days he would not let me catch him...didn't want to stress him out. I just looked in the tank and the corydoras was on the bottom of the tank and my betta was hovering over him. I decided to catch him and his tail is missing and his top fins have either been bitten off or he has fin rot. Any suggestions or thoughts? I took him out of tank and need to start treating him tomorrow for fin rot if he makes it through the night.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes it's possible for a betta to attack a corydoras I had one do this after peacefully living with them for months. Separate them asap and treat the fins appropriately.


----------



## MommaCita (Nov 21, 2015)

jadaBlu said:


> Yes it's possible for a betta to attack a corydoras I had one do this after peacefully living with them for months. Separate them asap and treat the fins appropriately.


I didnt realize it until it was too late. The corydoras had been acting weird and hiding. I tried to bring him out a few times but I had changed the rocks their aquarium so i thought he needed a few days to adjust. He unfortunately was too far gone.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I think some bettas do ok when they are younger and they later become more territorial as they mature. I don't after that experience I'd mix bettas with other fish unless there was lots of space and fish that looked big enough not to bother but would not attack the betta.


----------

